# I have breast cancer



## sharpobject

wow - is that an attention grabber or what? actually, if you want to be technical - I don't have it anymore. I've been debating for weeks (almost 2 months) as to whether to put anything on the forum about it, but I'm hoping this serves 2 purposes. 1 - to keep my friends updated on what's going on with me and 2 - to help educate and maybe answer any questions anyone might have regarding breast cancer.

Before I get into the back info, let me say that the doctor said I would be fine , I am fine and will be fine. OK - background..... I found 2 lumps in my left breast the middle of April. I immediately went for a mammogram and ultrasound which confirmed something suspicious. (my previous mammogram was 2 yrs prior with no abnormalties). I then went to a surgeon and had a needle biopsy done which came back positive. I then opted for an MRI just to make sure there wasn't anything additional on the left side or anything missed on the right side. After all - I needed to decide whether to have a lumpectomy, mastectomy, or double mastectomy done. The MRI showed a very small 3rd mass on the left side and nothing on the right side. Now I had to decide if I wanted a mastectomy or a double mastectomy (which is actually called a bilateral mastectomy - I didn't know that). 

I have never had surgery before so the whole thing was super scary for me. I had never even been given anesthesia - even for dental work. So I was actually thinking a double mastectomy would be good because firstly I wouldn't have to worry about breast cancer anymore and secondly I certainly wouldn't have to worry about any more breast surgeries. Now, I did have an aunt on my mom's side that died of breast cancer about 20 years ago, but apparently that really didn't matter. It mattered most if my mom or any of my sisters had it - then I would be prone to have it. But because --I-- had it - I was more prone to it on the other side and had a 25-30% of an occurance on the other side at some point. Those percentages were WAY too high for me.

So, Friday, July 3rd I had a double mastectomy with reconstruction (which means that while I was still under - they gave me implants). For those of you who know me - I would have never thought in a million years I would have implants. Anyway - went into surgery 7:30am and came out of recovery 6pm. Yep - 9-1/2 hrs. But to me it was a blink (thank goodness)

Everything went good. The doctors said everything looks good. I went home Monday afternoon still all bandaged up with 2 drains still in but I imagine that will all change tomorrow at the plastic surgeon follow up appt. (just the thought makes me cringe). Then Friday I have the follow up with the regular surgeon who will hopefully have the results of the lymphnodes they tested under my left arm which will tell me if the cancer had spread. We caught everything early and the surgeon said it all looked good - but until we actually get the test results - I'm not breathing that sigh of relief.

My next step is that after I heal - about 4-6 weeks - I won't get radiation, but I will have to get chemotherapy. I'm thinking a little nausea (which they have medicine for) and some hair loss will be a piece of cake after these past 2 months. I did joke to the MnT group that if I was bald for Halloween, I would have more costume options - lol.

Wow - that really feels good getting it all out there. Thanks. And I have to say I could not have done it without all the love and support of my family and friends. Especially my husband (doombuddy) he has always been the love of my life and my best friend (and it doesn't hurt that he's an OR nurse and knows what information to tell me and what information not to tell me). But just when you think you can't love someone any deeper, something like this comes along and you're in way, way deeper. This may sound strange - but right now I feel like the luckiest person alive.

And girls........ get those mammograms !!!


----------



## Dixie

Thank you so much Sharp for telling us about it - everything about you just sings courage, and you are such an inspiration to me. I think you have indeed done so much good by sharing so much of yourself, and I for one are very thankful. Keep us updated


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Best of luck to you.


----------



## NoahFentz

I guess I missed that MNT. OH MY GAWD!! I did not know. Im sitting here crying my eyes out. I hope you can make the August MNT so I can give you a big hug. If you need anything please give me a call anytime.


----------



## Kaoru

I agree about the mammograms, they are very important for any woman to have. I am not in my 40s yet but i do plan on getting a yearly check up. My aunt had breast cancer too so I know what your going through. Best of luck to you and I hope the cancer is gone for good.


----------



## trishaanne

I'm glad you posted that Elaine. Now I don't have to worry about the information slipping out by mistake when I'm talking to people. Kenny and I wish you all the best and send our love and prayers to you for a speedy recovery. You know that we are just a phone call, and a 3 hour car ride away if you need anything. LOVE YA!!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Thank you for sharing this. I had my mammogram 2 weeks ago. If you have ANY nausea with chemo, call your doc right away, as they have great meds now to take away the nausea. Wishing you a speedy recovery from your surgery & sending prayers.


----------



## scareme

My heart goes out to you Elaine. Just the very word "cancer" is scarier than anything we could ever think up to frighten people. Your heart must have skipped a beat when you heard it. Glad to hear all the news is good, and praying it will continue to be. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers and please keep us informed on your progress. Thank you for sharing this with us. I skipped my mammogram this year, but I promise to get one scheduled.


----------



## Just Whisper

Got mine today. Yeah me. Sharp, thank you for feeling like you can share with us, and thank you for sharing with us. I am so glad that so far all is well. Praying for the best outcome, and a quick, nausea-free, and permanent recovery. Keep us posted. Hugs to you.
JW

edit: scareme, I have to agree....A couple of years in a row they had to re-do my mammogram because there was a shadow. I don't mind telling you I was terrified waiting. Mine came back clean. But hearing it really was cancer must have sent a moment (or more) of disbelief thru Elaine's mind. I am sure she was terrified. I am sorry you had to feel that.


----------



## joker

Wow, so many peoples lives are touched by cancer either directly or through a family member or friend. I wish you the best of luck and appreciate your courage to share with the group.

A close friend of mine just lost his wife and mother of their two kids to pancreatic cancer (sp). She was only 36.

For those of you not aware of this organization I thought I'd pass it along.










http://hauntersforhooters.com/


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Thanx for sharing with us. You must have been going thru misery for the last couple of months! Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Get well soon.
My mother is a Breast Cancer survivor.
Clean for 10 years now.
Early detection is the key.


----------



## IMU

WOW ... that was so thoughtful and brave of you to share such a personal issue with us. Thank you for your courage and we all wish you well and a speedy recovery.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sharp, your thread title matched exactly the subject header I had on an email I sent to my family when I was diagnosed with breast cancer in October of 2001 (which makes me an 8 year survivor come fall). I went through lumpectomy, radiation, and chemotherapy (chemo SUCKS!), followed by two years of tamoxifen and four of aromasin. I still see my oncologist every six months, although I may graduate to once a year since I'm finished with the estrogen blockers.

You are absolutely right about the difference a loving husband, family, and friends can make can make. I took myself to the radiation treatments because they don't take the starch out of you the way chemo does (although getting up for that 8:00AM appointment every morning for five and a half weeks was a nuisance). Spooky1 took me to every chemo treatment and sat with me while I was getting the infusions, and I will always be grateful for the care he took of me.

The other thing that really helped me was humor. I watched a lot of Comedy Central when I was going through the course of chemo. Spooky1 said he always knew when I was feeling better when he heard me laughing. I also exchanged several very funny (in a dark humor sort of way) emails with my brothers and sisters - once expressions of concern have been offered, we all tend to use humor as a tool to deal with some of the difficulties that life can hand you. We rewrote some traditional Christmas carols with cancer-associated lyrics that were extremely entertaining (I keep telling myself I need to record them because they are priceless), along with other stupidities that just kept me laughing. It's a more powerful tool than most people realize.

Anyway, not to take over your thread, but I wish you all the best and you may definitely PM me any time if you feel the need to talk or blow off steam.


----------



## Spooky1

Sharp, your post really hit home for me (as you can see from Roxy's post above and my mother is also a breast cancer survivor). It sounds like you have the right attitude and a supportive family that will get you through the difficult times. To your hubby Doombuddy, the only advice I can give is to be there for you. It's tough when you want to make things better and you can't, but your presence and support will go a long way. Good luck to you both and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## skeletonowl

I'm so glad everything is turning out alright for you after this. Early detection is a life saver! Wish you the best sharp!


----------



## Adam I

Hang in there, our thoughts and prayers with you.


----------



## sharpobject

Thanks to everyone for you kind words, thoughts, and prayers. From the positive response, I am so glad I decided to share - if it gets even 1 more person to get a mammogram - it's well worth it.

I now only wish I had posted it sooner. Roxyblue - I would have loved to pick your brain before the surgery. I didn't know anyone who had breast cancer recently, so there was no one to talk to. There's plenty of info online, but it would have been great to talk to an actual person. I'm so glad you're sharing too and have done so well. It gives me even more hope. I know what you mean about the humor - it seems that the people who make fun of cancer the most is the people who have it. (I told my son that if having cancer would get me a discount out at restaurants - I'd make up a t-shirt that said "I have breast cancer - he didn't think it was funny). I'm sure when I get more info on the chemo, I'll be in contact. thanks so much.

Joker - thanks for the link to Haunters for Hooters. I didn't know there was even such a thing. The name even gave me a chuckle.

NoahFentz - I didn't mean to make you cry. I also was not going to ruin Ironstock weekend by spilling the beans when I saw you.


----------



## sharpobject

Oh, and I got my bandages removed today - OUCHY !!


----------



## Bone To Pick

Wow thanks for sharing, Sharp - by far the most significant off-topic post I've seen. My wife gets checked regularly since her mother was a breast cancer survivor. I'm glad that your treatment is progressing well, and wish you and your husband the best.

I thought that Haunters for Hooters was something COMPLETELY different.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

sharpobject said:


> Roxyblue - I would have loved to pick your brain before the surgery. I didn't know anyone who had breast cancer recently, so there was no one to talk to. There's plenty of info online, but it would have been great to talk to an actual person. I'm so glad you're sharing too and have done so well. It gives me even more hope. I know what you mean about the humor - it seems that the people who make fun of cancer the most is the people who have it. (I told my son that if having cancer would get me a discount out at restaurants - I'd make up a t-shirt that said "I have breast cancer - he didn't think it was funny). I'm sure when I get more info on the chemo, I'll be in contact. thanks so much.


Pick away - I think I have enough brain cells left to be useful for something


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Elaine, how frightening all of this must have been for you!

I'm so glad that you have doombuddy with you and the support of your family and friends. You are very brave and have a great outlook, which has and will serve you well. 

Thanks so much for sharing this, and for the important reminder to go for the annual mammogram. FYI, I had mine in March.


----------



## AzKittie74

How scary. I wish you the best!


----------



## Joiseygal

Bone To Pick said:


> I thought that Haunters for Hooters was something COMPLETELY different.....


Well it got your attention Bone to Pick 

Anyway on a serious note, I'm so glad the operation went well. I sent you a Pm earlier, but just noticed this thread you posted. You are very courages and have a great attitude. I think it was a great idea for you to post this to make more people aware. Unfortunately I don't have insurance at the moment, but try to give myself a self exam. (that takes a total of 2 seconds..hee...hee!) I think your husband is a great guy and I'm so glad you have that support in your life. You both are great people and I'm looking forward to seeing you both soon, but don't rush it you need your rest! Please keep us posted and if you need to talk just call anytime.


----------



## Bethene

sharpobject, my thoughts and prayers go out to you, you are brave for posting this, I have put off my mammogram for a couple of months, thank you for lighting a fire under me, God bless you, dear,


----------



## Lauriebeast

Elaine, I'm so sorry that you've had to go through this horrible ordeal. I've had a needle biopsy, and the thought of breast cancer scared the hell outta me. I get checked every year and am happy to do so. Hang in there sweetie, your positive attitude is an inspiration to us all.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So glad to hear that you sailed through it Elaine. I'm glad you shared your story here with us.
And I completely agree with your ending statement-
"And girls........ get those mammograms !!!"


----------



## hpropman

Elaine I did not even know that you posted anything until today I found out at the make and take. I never come into this thread. I am so glad that you came through the surgery OK and that you are on the road to recovery! My thoughts and prayers have been with you since I first found out and I know that I speak for the whole group of NJHaunters that we are here for you and your family and that if you need anything from us we will be more than happy to help you in any way we can. Someone a few post back recommended comedy to help you through this difficult time. May I recommend some DVDs that I saw from Netflix called Apostles of Comedy. these three guys are very very funny and no curses, also Jeff Dunham: Spark of Insanity and, Jeff Dunham: Arguing with Myself. All of these I guarantee you will enjoy and make you laugh.


----------



## sharpobject

UPDATE - A small setback. The skin graft on the left side didn't do well and there was some infection. I had to get a second surgery this past Tuesday for them to remove all the "yucky" stuff and had to stay in the hospital until yesterday. I have to have IV antibiotics at home for 21 days and I have a wound vac on my chest with a tube that runs to a portable unit (I don't think I'll have the vac very long). Not a fun week, but I'm so happy to finally be home and I'm feeling better and better every day. The important thing is that there's no more cancer. It's great having a husband who's a nurse - and he must have missed me, because I got a fantastic sponge bath this morning (is that too much information???)


----------



## Phil

sharp, thanks for this post from my wife and I. Much love from Virginia.


----------



## scareme

Thanks for the update. Sorry to hear all has not been going well, but it sounds like you've got everything under control. I know what you mean about being happy to get home. Minutes pass like hours in the hospital. It feels so good to get home and sleep in your own bed. Hopefuly there will be no more infections and no more hospital stays. Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those little detours along the road to recovery are a nuisance, but just keep telling yourself there will be an end to it eventually. And how lovely you have your own private nurse for that sponge bath part


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry to hear about the setback. I had to do the IV antibiotics at home when I had a secondary infection after I had my appendix removed years ago. It was a bit odd going to my brothers house for Christmas with an IV setup. :googly: Glad to hear you're home and in good hands. Good luck and may you heal quickly.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm sorry to hear that you had a setback, but also glad that you are feeling and on the road to recovery. How wonderful that Ralph is taking such good care of you!


----------



## davy2

wow, Sharp, I give you props, you're a brave lady...thanks for sharing


----------



## HibLaGrande

As much as we at the forum like to have fun with all things spooky, creepy and frightening. I find your story very sobering, I really can't thing of anything scarier. I just hope I can find your courage if or when I or a loved one is faced with cancer.

Thank you.
John


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Sharp - You're a trooper - and all other members that have faced this adversary or had a friend or family member go through it. I agree that laughter is the best medicine to get through an ordeal. That along with family and friends that care about you. I get my mammy every year like a good girl. You're gonna do fine once you get pass this hurdle.


----------



## stick

Hoping the best for you after this little setback.


----------



## Spooklights

I hope things are going better for you now. Thank you for sharing this with us; experience is always the best teacher (and the best encouragement!).


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I'm hoping you have a quick recovery and minimal sickness from the upcoming chemo. Big hugs - just keep telling yourself that no matter how sucky any of this gets, it all is a temporary situation and you will come through it. 

My mother had a stage 3 breast cancer and had intensive chemo and radiation AT THE SAME TIME and she is now going on 7 years cancer-free. 

I started yearly mammograms at age 30 just to make sure that if/when cancer develops (and it's highly likely) that they'll catch it early...

You're a good person for sharing your experience with others - take good care of yourself.


----------



## Anitafacelift

Hi Sharpobject,..I know exactly what you're going through. I was diagnosed with Invasive Lobular Carcinoma bc in Dec of 2007. It was Stage 3, grade 3 with 25/28 positive lymph nodes. I found the lump in my left myself,.it did NOT show up on mammogram OR an Ultrasound even though my tumor was 9+cm,.lobular is sneaky! I opted for a modified bilateral mast since it has a tendency to show up in the good one. I did 6 months chemo,.6 weeks of radiation and finished a year of Herceptin. (I was HER2+) I haven't had reconstruction,.not sure I want to deal with that,.lol,.since they only last for about 10yrs. Chemo for me was a cake walk for the most part,.I never once got sick,.I was a tad tired,.but,.nothing I couldn't handle,.and I was able to eat anything that wasn't nailed down,.in fact,.I gained 30+ lbs while on chemo!! YIKES! I've heard one will lose the extra weight after chemo,..well,.it's been almost 2 yrs and I don't don't see the flab going anywhere! LOL,.oh well,.least I'm alive and cancer free. I will be followed for the next 10 yrs since this type is very aggressive. Take it one day at a time and be good to yourself,.stay positive and you'll be fine.  oh and FIGHT LIKE A GIRL! I might be boobless,.but,.least nobody knows when I'm COLD!! lol. ' ) Take care,.hugs!


----------



## sharpobject

Anitafacelift - wow - you've been thru the ringer and then some - thanks for sharing. I'm glad everything has turned out good for you. If you can do it - I certainly can do it. I do believe too that a positive outlook makes all the difference.


----------



## sharpobject

UPDATE - I ended up with the wound vac for only 4 days and then ended up having a 3rd surgery to have the left implant removed. Finished up the IV antibiotics and actually had a week of no poking/prodding. Everything is healing nicely (although I am lopsided - and don't care). I'm scheduled for my port-a-cath on Monday and then the chemo will start 8/25. If it starts on time - I'll be done before Christmas (yipppeee). I can't say it enough - the love and support of family and friends makes all the difference and I am truly blessed.


----------



## Joiseygal

You look great Elaine and I'm so glad everything is going well. Thanks so much for keeping us updated on your progress.


----------



## Anitafacelift

sharpobject said:


> UPDATE - I ended up with the wound vac for only 4 days and then ended up having a 3rd surgery to have the left implant removed. Finished up the IV antibiotics and actually had a week of no poking/prodding. Everything is healing nicely (although I am lopsided - and don't care). I'm scheduled for my port-a-cath on Monday and then the chemo will start 8/25. If it starts on time - I'll be done before Christmas (yipppeee). I can't say it enough - the love and support of family and friends makes all the difference and I am truly blessed.


Glad you're doing so well,.and thanks. I still have my port,.I tried to get it removed after my last Herceptin treatment which was March 20th,.my onc said,.they like to keep it for in for 6 months after last treatment,.just in case. I'm hoping Sept will be the month I can have it removed. That little thing was a must! It was nice not having the doctors rooting around in my arm trying to find a vein,.and it's less painful getting accessed through a port. It's soooo much quicker! ;D Good luck to you on your upcoming chemo,..it'll be done before you know it and actually,.I didn't find chemo to be nearly as bad as your mind might think it is. Take something to do with you while you're there,.or in my case,.you can sleep,.lol. I went hiking after I had chemo,.so,..nope,.it wasn't bad at all. ' ) As far as going bald,.yup,.that kinda sucked for me as I'm sure it does to a lot of women,.but,.the worse part was,...ALL body hair falls out,.except on your legs!! Is that crap or what?! I thought,.woo! I won't have to shave for 6 months!...haha,.NOT!!!


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Good luck with everything. I will be thinking about you. My sister has had lumps removed a few times and is not going in for another surgery.I just found out this morning.


----------



## sharpobject

steveshauntedyard said:


> Good luck with everything. I will be thinking about you. My sister has had lumps removed a few times and is not going in for another surgery.I just found out this morning.


Good luck to your sister - I'll keep her in my thoughts and prayers. Early detection makes all the difference. I'm sure she'll be fine. If she wants to talk to someone - PM me and I'll give you my phone number to pass on.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I thought chemo wasn't going to be so bad after I went through my first infusion many years ago (my sessions were on Friday afternoons so I'd have the weekend to recuperate if necessary). Anyway, had it done, felt pretty okay over the weekend and figured, "Ha, piece of cake!", then woke up Monday morning and puked twice at home and once in the car on the way to work. Fortunately, I was prepared for the car event since my older sister (whose son went through cancer treatment at the age of six) had advised me to keep an empty Cool Whip container in the car for the duration just in case. That one of the good things about sharing what's going on in your life with family and friends - you get all kinds of useful advice that way

Other than that, I never got sick again, but just felt progressively more worn out as the treatments progressed. I also found that my sense of taste was off usually the second week after an infusion, so food was less than appealing (and for some reason, I just could not look at commercials about chicken on TV throughout chemotherapy - good thing I wasn't a spokesperson for the Colonel). In spite of it all, I also put on weight (they tell you to eat what you can when you can, to make up for those days when food might be less than attractive, I guess). The extra weight is long since gone.

Although I did lose some hair, the "kinder, gentler" regime I was on left me tired but not looking like what most people think all cancer patients look like. There were days when the thought of taking those damn cytoxan pills in between infusions just made me cry. but you just make yourself keep going. I did, however, flush the last pill down the toilet at the very end of the treatments, just my way of being a little rebellious.

Here is the real silver lining about chemotherapy (men, you may look away now) - almost instant menopause! Sure, you have to deal with some hot flashes, but by golly, if you're going to have to feel like crap, at least you don't have those monthlies to bother with at the same time or ever again. That was a plus in my book.


----------



## sharpobject

UPDATE - my port-a-cath surgery was delayed until yesterday (went without a hitch - although spent more time there than I would have liked). Today I had my first chemo treatment. No pain and feeling perfectly fine so far. There's a ton of nausea medicine you get so I'm hoping to miss all that part. Ralph went with me but I think I'll be perfectly fine myself for future visits. You get a comfy lounge chair, a pillow, and even a blanket if you want. You even get your own little TV. I don't know if I can sleep there, but I may take Ralph's laptop next time and watch a movie. They also have food and drinks all over the place... bags of pretzels, cheeze nips, breakfast bars, fruit, tons of candy, coffee, a frig w/ juice, water, etc. The nurses are all very nice too, so you don't even mind being there. My treatments should last about 3 hours each - although today we were there almost 5 hours (we didn't even get back into the room until almost an hour after our scheduled appt). I have to go back tomorrow for a Nulesta shot. It helps with your blood cell growth - unfortunately it does it via your bone marrow - so they say my bones might get sore from it. Then in 9 days I have to go for bloodwork. So far - so good. Keep your fingers crossed. I'll keep updating as I go.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I wish you the best sharpie. Stay strong!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You can start the count now, Sharp - one down, X to go That's what I did, and I remember being so happy when the number I had already gone through was bigger than the number left to go.


----------



## DoomBuddy

She started that count when we left the doctors.


----------



## hpropman

I have my fingers crossed and been talking to the man upstairs that you breeze through it without any adverse effects. I hope to see you soon guys be strong for each other.


----------



## trishaanne

Elaine, you now how we feel about you. Kenny and I are sending all kinds of positive happy thoughts your way and as an added bonus, keeping you in our prayers. If you need anything at all, you just let us know.


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to hear things went well for your first treatment. I was with Roxy for all of hers, but hers did weren't as long as yours. I just took a book to read and sat with her. Good luck and stay positive!


----------



## sharpobject

UPDATE: OK - about 3 days after the Nulesta shot I got achy and fuzzy headed, but it wore off after a couple days. Then my mouth got weird - my tongue felt like it got burnt on pizza and my tastebuds were all out of wack. My dentist got me some stuff to rinse with and it worked great - still couldn't taste anything, but it was much better. The mouth thing wore off over a period of a week. During those 2 weeks I'd tire easily and have to rest - and any diarrhea was easily taken care of with Immodium AD. I'm now in my third week and feel normal. I have much more energy - and I can taste food. My 2nd treatment will be next Tuesday. (there will be a total of 6 treatments).

When I went for my bloodwork - they had trouble getting blood from the port-a-cath, so they sent me to get a x-ray/dye study done. Apparently the port isn't where it should be so I'll be having another surgery Monday afternoon for them to fix it. I have to say that I don't have any fear of surgeries anymore and at least they can get it done before Tuesday so it doesn't set my chemo schedule back. I'm looking forward to my last treatment being on Dec. 8th and should feel like my normal self for Christmas.

Side note - my hair started falling out 2 days ago. I'm afraid to wash it just yet. But I did have Ralph cut it this morning up to the base of my neck (he cut off about 4-5 inches). It's all uneven, but I like the punk-ish look of it - so maybe I'll leave it alone, It's all going to fall out anyway. Now I have to figure out what nasty things I can do to my bald head for the zombie walk on the 3rd. I'll be sure to post pics.


----------



## hpropman

Elaine you hang in there Girl. We love you no matter what happens to your hair. I like the way punk rock looks. Hey dye it hot pink!  I wish there something that we could do to make it easier for you. You know if there is you have but to ask and we will do it.


----------



## stick

We are all here for you so if you need anything just ask. Just remember that every day is just one day closer to Dec. and it will all be over with so keep the faith.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The off taste/fatigue thing is pretty much par for the course with chemo. Sounds like you're on a cycle similar to what I had - two weeks on, two weeks off. Just enough time to start getting over feeling like crap before a new cycle starts all over again Just keep plugging away and counting down.

Sorry to hear you have to go through another operation for the port. And yes, nothing like going through a few surgeries to get you over any fears of them


----------



## DoomBuddy

I also cut my avatars hair.


----------



## RoxyBlue

DoomBuddy said:


> I also cut my avatars hair.


LOL, DB, you are a good and supportive husband


----------



## sharpobject

A much overdue final update. I did eventually let Ralph shave my head in September (on my birthday). It took some getting used to, but I have to say - it's a major time saver. (not to mention all the money I've saved on shampoo/conditioner) I've had my 6 chemo treatments (the last one was Dec. 8). Towards the end, I was getting the hang of which side effects I would get which days after the treatment. I was so worried about nausea and was very blessed in that I did not get nauseous at all. (they give you all kinds of medications to prevent it) All in all it was not too bad. The worst things were being tired most of the time and being extremely emotional most of the time.

So - now I'm well on my way to being normal (yeah, I know, it's relative) and my hair has started growing - and it's growing fast (on my head, my lip, my chin..... why can't they give you a pill for that?)

Because of me, my sister went for a much overdue mammogram in November and discovered that she had cancer as well. She opted for a lumpectomy and is currently going thru radiation. My doctor suggested that I have blood work done to determine if I have the cancer gene (especially since both my sister and I got breast cancer before menopause). The results would determine if testing would be necessary for my daughter and son. I received the call just this morning and I do NOT have the gene. (just bad luck).

I still have 2 surgeries to go, the first one will be next week, where I'll get an expander put into the left side of my chest. Remember, I'm still lopsided and as long as the insurance will cover it, I may as well finish what I started. The second surgery will be about 2 months from now when they remove the expander, replace it with a permanent implant, and remove my port-a-cath. 

These last 9 month have been such a roller coaster ride. As I look back, I am so very grateful for all the love and support from my family, friends, and well wishers. And even though I couldn't do as much as I would have liked for my haunt, it was so nice to have it as a diversion from my reality. It was also a good thing that my husband, Doombuddy, was on board because even thru all the crap, we still managed to add 4 moving props to the haunt. A huge thanks goes out to my special HauntForum friends - you guys are the BEST!!

Again - a reminder to the girls - go get your mammograms !


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm so happy to hear you finally have chemo behind you (chemo SUCKS) and are now moving into the recovery phase successfully. Now you'll have to find another reason for getting tired and being emotional

I had that same gene testing done after my youngest sister was diagnosed with breast cancer some years ago. Results were also negative, which was pretty much what my oncologist expected. My other sisters and nieces still need to be vigilant, but it's one less thing to be concerned about.

A big hug to Doombuddy for being such a good support system for you


----------



## Devils Chariot

Wishing you the best sharpie!


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Sharpobject - I'm glad to hear you are doing much better. I did get my annual mam last week and everything is fine. My hat goes off to your hubby Doombuddy for being a great supporter through this tough ride.


----------



## hpropman

Yeah Ralph is Da Man! I am looking forward to making many more props together with you guys.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I'm so glad you are through the worst of it and getting better. 
Lots of healing and hair growing vibes. 

My mother's hair grew back in Shirley-Temple-curly - it was gorgeous! She was pretty sad a few years later when it straightened back out, but she considered the curls a reward for getting through the chemo and radiation.


----------



## Warrant2000

Family and friends make all the difference. Heal fast and get that blucky back in your hands!


----------



## Bethene

I am glad things are looking up, a good reminder to me to make a call and get in, I am over due.


----------



## debbie5

It's a surreal time, when cancer comes into a life & the family. Best wishes for a speedy recovery ...and those chin hairs...?? An over-40's best friend: Electrolysis!


----------



## fick209

Glad to know that you are on the recovery path!!!! Good luck to your sister on her path and good luck to you in your upcoming surgeries...sounds like you have just an awesome supportive group of family and friends! My best wishes out to you and your family


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to hear you're done with the chemo. Best wishes to your sister.


----------



## Moon Dog

Wow! Am I ever late to this thread! Hoping for nothing but the best for you!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I'm so glad to hear you are recovering Elaine. I can't imagine what you and your family have been through. I'm sure it was very emotional, but your posts have shown your positive attitude, which is nice to see. I hope things go smoothly for the rest of your recovery and I hope your sister does well too.


----------



## Joiseygal

Elaine you looked great at the Make and Take. You are starting to get peach fuzz!  This summer it will really start growing and than you will wish you had no hair again on those hot, humid days. I'm glad everything went well with the procedure and recovering process. You are a really cool lady and I am really glad I met you. Oh and Ralph is ok to!  P.S. I see Ralph is really starting to get a name for himself with that picture of him with the ruler. You must be one lucky lady!!!!


----------



## madmomma

Elaine, I'm new and never one to question...but I'm so happy to have met you yesterday at the M&T. My heart goes out to you and you're in my prayers for a speedy recovery. My brother went through cancer almost a year and a half ago and is doing well but just discovered his wife has lung cancer. All we can do is wait, hope and pray for now but having the support of your loving husband, family and friends is a wonderful gift. God Bless!


----------

